# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno culminará en un mes texto de nuevo proyecto de Ley Forestal

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Así como reglamento de la Ley de Aguas, afirma ministro De Córdova*  *Lima, ago. 20 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno culminará dentro de 30 días a más tardar el texto del proyecto de ley de la nueva Ley Forestal que reemplazará a decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, que fue derogado por el Congreso de la República, informó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova.  
El Congreso de la República aprobó el 18 de junio una ley que derogó el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, pero eso originó que Perú caiga en una situación de incumplimiento en el marco del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
Posteriormente, el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) y su similar de Comercio Exterior y Turismo decidieron establecer a mediados de julio una mesa de diálogo con representantes de las comunidades amazónicas para concertar el texto del proyecto de ley. 
Estamos en pleno debate y esperamos afinarlo en los próximos días, yo creo que eso se va a presentar en el próximo mes, indicó. 
Consideró que el gobierno ha priorizado este proyecto de ley debido a que es importante para la implementación del TLC y fomentar el desarrollo de la amazonía peruana, con el manejo adecuado de los recursos naturales que existen. 
También indicó que en los próximos 30 días se culminará el reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, conocido como la Ley de Aguas, la cual se está concertando con las comunidades campesinas a nivel nacional. 
Estamos recogiendo las opiniones de las diferentes regiones, se han hecho foros y talleres, tres a nivel nacional, y esperamos seguir con esta colaboración para que salga una buena reglamentación, refirió. 
Al respecto, el presidente de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA), Abelardo de la Torre, indicó que en los próximos días enviará la propuesta final del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), luego de haber recibido la aprobación de todas las entidades y organizaciones vinculadas al tema. 
La Ley de Recursos Hídricos fue promulgada el 30 de marzo del 2009 y busca garantizar la gestión integrada del agua, reconoce el derecho humano fundamental del acceso al agua, y establece que no existe la propiedad privada del agua y, por lo tanto, constituye un patrimonio inalienable de la Nación. 
El ministro De Córdova participó hoy en la ceremonia de inauguración de las XII Reunión de las Comisiones de Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca, y de Medio Ambiente y Turismo del Parlamento Latinoamericano (Parlatino).Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno aprueba nuevo reglamento de Ley de Semillas para mejorar productividad Iniciando un nuevo proyecto , sembrando sandia al norte del pais Artículo: Nuevo gobierno tiene posibilidad de triplicar exportaciones peruanas en próximos cinco años Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez

----------

